# Utiliser la Time Capsule comme DD?



## ulyssd (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai deux question assez simples:

1. Comment effacer toutes les sauvegardes précédentes de ma TC, à l'exception de la dernière? (Avoir une seule sauvegarde de son ordinateur actuel)

2. Comment utiliser l'espace restant de la TC comme disque dur? Copier-coller dossier dans Partagés>Time Capsule de ... > Disque Time Capsule ? J'ai l'impression que oui, mais les dossiers que je copie ne peuvent pas être explorés 

Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## DeepDark (30 Septembre 2008)

1. Pas possible il me semble, c'est protégé... Et à quoi servirait Time machine si tu supprimes les anciennes sauvegardes? D'autant plus que toutes les heures il y aura une nouvelle sauvegarde...

2. Partitionner.


----------



## ulyssd (30 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse!
J'ai la Time Capsule depuis 5 mois maintenant, et je n'ai jamais utilisé cette fonction de restauration. :-(
Le seul avantage pour moi d'effectuer une sauvegarde chaque semaine, au cas ou mon macbook exploserait, et je pourrais retrouver mes données (notamment le travail musical auquel je m'adonne)

J'ai donc envie d'utiliser environ la moitié de l'espace (environ 250 Go) pour les sauvegarde habituelles, et les 250 go restants pour poser tout ce qui prend trop de place sur le macbook et que je n'utilise pas (mais que je veux stocker )

Partitionner me parait la solution idéale (faudra par contre me dire comment faire ^^) mais je n'ai plus que 30 go de libre sur la Time Capsule, c'est pour ca que je voulais effacer les plus vieilles sauvegardes, pour libérer entre 200 et 300 go d'espace.

Possible?

merci encore!


----------



## DeepDark (30 Septembre 2008)

ulyssd a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse!
> J'ai la Time Capsule depuis 5 mois maintenant, et je n'ai jamais utilisé cette fonction de restauration. :-(
> ...


Mummm vu que tu as déjà sélectionné ta TC pour Time Machine il me semble que ce n'est plus possible de partitionner... Faut le faire avant puis sélectionner telle ou telle partition pour TM 

(Sinon pour partitionner il faut passer par l'utilitaire de disque).


----------



## ulyssd (1 Octobre 2008)

Salut!

Donc la meilleure solution serait de:

- réinitialiser la TC
- Partitionner
- Effectuer une sauvegarde de mon ordinateur actuel

Ca me parait bien comme ca non?

Seulement, j'ai cherché sur internet, et j'ai vu pas mal de gens qui disent qu'on ne peut pas partitionner la TC, c'est vrai?

Merci encore


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai.


----------



## DeepDark (1 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est vrai.


Arf je ne savais pas...

Voilà qui réduit considérablement les perspectives de ulyssd.


Et j'y pense en relisant tout le fil... Time Machine sauvegarde tout ton DD y compris les choses que tu n'utilise pas...


----------



## ulyssd (2 Octobre 2008)

"Time Machine sauvegarde tout ton DD y compris les choses que tu n'utilise pas"

C'est embêtant, ca veux dire que je ne peux pas utiliser la TC comme disque dur, puisque la fonction de sauvegarde, va inévitablement finir par écraser...
C'est un peu mal pensé tout ca...


----------



## ulyssd (2 Octobre 2008)

Et si je dépose les trucs sur "Partagés > Time capsule de...> Disque Time capsule"
A coté de "MacBook de... sparebundle"? Ca va non?


----------

